# Front Pinion shaft bearings on l245dt



## Ericl245 (Apr 13, 2020)

Hello. Looking for some help. Am rebuilding front end of a L245dt. My question is does anyone know if the bearings need to be pressed on can I just put them on using blocks of wood. This part was expensive and don’t want to ruin it. Thank you in advance for any help


----------

